# What are these bugs in my tank?



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I have these little dots in my tank that move like underwater fleas.







they are the dots on my marimo ball

They move around my tank fairly fast and are everywhere.

Do shrimp eat them?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

They appear to be harmless copepods. Shrimp will not eat them.


----------

